# Galaxy nexus dialer code for PHONE UTILITY menu



## Coolio (Jul 22, 2012)

what is the dialer code for the sprint galaxy nexus to enter the phone utility menu


----------



## dodgerslim (Jun 15, 2011)

Try *#*#4636#*#*


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Sprint has another one than that one *#*#INFO#*#* being a generic one that works for all Nexus phones. I heard of it, but don't know it offhand. I think it was actually listed on sprint's site.


----------

